# Whats your Town tune?



## cwertle (Jun 27, 2013)

I currently have the song of storms as mine. 

Also, this is a neat tumblr you should check out.
http://newleaftunes.tumblr.com/


----------



## Nami (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh pffft  mine is also song  of storms. It was song of healing but ah.. Tad creepy for my happy village.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 27, 2013)

My town is called Koholint
so my town tune is aptly the ballad of the wind fish


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine was...umm...I don't remember.  XD On a previous thread I said it was the original Wild World starting tune, but that's not it...all I know is that it goes like "Da da da da, da da...da da da da!" And that you can get it during La-Di-Day in Wild World (that's how I got it; one of my sisters let me use it).


----------



## Gera (Jun 28, 2013)

My town tune is the one that my brother made back then in Population Growing, was pretty random but ended very good and its pretty nostalgic for me so I have been using it in Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf.


----------



## CharityDiary (Jun 28, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion theme!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 28, 2013)

PON PON PON by Kyary Pamyu Pamyu


----------



## Ellyce (Jun 28, 2013)

Currently, mine is the Digimon theme song.


----------



## Ruesen (Jun 28, 2013)

The beginning of the Dragon Quest theme.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2013)

Oath to Order


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 28, 2013)

My town is named Twinleaf so it has the Pokemon Center song. Which is funny because Twinleaf, as a starting town, has no Pokemon Center.


----------



## Niya (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm Just A Kid by Simple Plan


----------



## Wing (Jun 28, 2013)

Mary had a little lamb :3



Kylie said:


> I'm Just A Kid by Simple Plan


I love you.


----------



## ayerenzo (Jun 28, 2013)

My town is Adventure Time inspired, so the theme is the intro to the theme song.


----------



## Savio (Jun 28, 2013)

The prelude of light of light, then the second verse is a funked up version of the prelude of light I created. 

It sounds so cute in the animal crossing style.


----------



## miyac (Jun 28, 2013)

My town tune is the opening song from Shingeki no Kyojin :3


----------



## LittleGalaxy (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine is "It's a Small World After All", from the Disneyland park ride. Some people find it annoying, but I think it sounds nice ^ ^


----------



## Hapurpan (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine would be Kakakata Katamoi. Theme song from an anime called Nichijou. But it's ever changing. I'm thinking of trying to find thee most annoying sound or song ever imagined. Any tips will be welcomed. Better yet just try to spell out the sound you're thinking of and I'll see if I can make it work.


----------



## Vanellope (Jun 28, 2013)

My town tune is currently The Lost Woods.
Previously it's been Lost my Pieces(OST from ToraDora!) and Zelda's Lullaby.
My town doesn't really have a theme, so.​


----------



## cwertle (Jun 28, 2013)

ayerenzo said:


> My town is Adventure Time inspired, so the theme is the intro to the theme song.



Ooh, Nice! I love adventure time.


----------



## charmandah (Jun 28, 2013)

Mine is the theme from My Neighbor Totoro. My roommate has Bink's Sake from One Piece.


----------



## Kari4life (Jul 8, 2013)

how did you do that?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 8, 2013)

Saria's Song. I'm gonna change it with every season. I need a good one for Autumn.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 8, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Saria's Song. I'm gonna change it with every season. I need a good one for Autumn.



I have Saria's Song as my Town Tune too. My sister has Bolero of Fire. ^.^


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 8, 2013)

At the moment I have some cruddy tune that I made up, but gonna use a Zelda tune or try see if I can get pretty little liars tune seeing I name my town Rosewood.


----------



## ThePoshZombie (Jul 8, 2013)

The Stone Tower Temple theme from The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask


----------



## Alberel (Jul 8, 2013)

Reset from Okami here.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine is the theme tune to Tonari no Totoro.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm gonna get some persona themed music, since my town is focused of persona 3 stuff


----------



## Chun (Jul 8, 2013)

Mine is The Sun Rises from Okami. I gotta finish that game already...


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Jul 9, 2013)

My Town Tune is the beginning of Never Too Late, Three Days Grace...


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 9, 2013)

I've changed my tune today from the Tetris theme song to pretty little liars song, only fitting as my town name is from PLL


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

_The Beautiful People_ by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonari no Totoro :')


----------



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine is the theme to Yu Yu Hakusho. I'm not a huge anime fan, but that one is nostalgic.


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 9, 2013)

My town is called Domina, so I fittingly used Hometown Domina (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV5kpd6Swmk) as my town tune.


----------



## Hayate (Jul 9, 2013)

Jurassic park theme ^^


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 9, 2013)

The Song of Storms from Legend of Zelda.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine is a song called twisted nerve. I actually based it off of the show American Horror Story, but most people reconize it as the whistle from Kill Bill *cough*neverseenthemovie*cough*


----------



## cloudyhue (Jul 9, 2013)

The opening from Shingeki no Kyojin


----------



## Amykins (Jul 9, 2013)

I usually compose my own original ones but right now it's the Game of Thrones theme. XD


----------



## Beanie (Jul 9, 2013)

It used to be the Pokeflute, then I changed it to Zelda, and now I am using the Open Happiness theme from the Coca Cola commercials :3


----------



## Demeter (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the Jurassic Park theme but it has quickly gotten annoying, will be changing it soon~


----------



## Ritsukachu (Jul 10, 2013)

Zelda theme c:


----------



## littlepinksnail (Jul 10, 2013)

the default town tune from wild world


----------



## beebs (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Amykins (Jul 10, 2013)

Demeter said:


> I have the Jurassic Park theme but it has quickly gotten annoying, will be changing it soon~



Oh man...such a great movie! It's awesome to meet someone old enough to remember and appreciate it. <3


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 10, 2013)

I have Sovereign Light Cafe by Keane and Afrojack as mine. Somehow I got it perfectly...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have Sovereign Light Cafe by Keane and Afrojack as mine. Somehow I got it perfectly...


----------



## Leafie (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine is Forest Life at the moment but I'll go with Tribe of the Heavenly Gods - Okami.


----------



## StiX (Jul 10, 2013)

Junes Theme from Persona 4! I even made a video showing how to make it ^^



Spoiler


----------



## MamaMyers (Jul 10, 2013)

I tried to make mine sound like Halloweens theme song  not very good though LOL


----------



## Isabella (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine is a Kirby theme I made from Kirby's Dreamland stage from Super Smash Bros. ^^


----------



## Mirror (Jul 10, 2013)

I wanted to have Song of Storms, but everyone else seems to have that so instead I tried to do "Cha-La-Head-Cha-La". I made it myself so I'm not sure how good it is, I might change it to Suicune's Battle theme.


----------



## baritonesally (Jul 27, 2013)

Junes theme from Persona 4


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTlK3UVkK8Q

In the Garage by Weezer. Specifically the first two lines of the chorus.


----------



## Cardboardo (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ennhjnnhehjhlnno

It's not extremely creative, but at least it's original.

I was just bored and came up with this: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=fmfmjigijkigfnno

I like it, might use it.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 27, 2013)

Sailor Moon theme. ;D


----------



## windfall (Jul 27, 2013)

The first verse of "The Rains of Castamere" (Melody at QR Crossing). Based off the song by the National, from a great show called Game of Thrones 8D



/I know no king but the King in the North, whose name is STARK.


----------



## poliwag0 (Jul 27, 2013)

The default one.


----------



## Cardboardo (Jul 27, 2013)

Also, this: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=goinnigijnolnnno

Out of my three songs, which one is best?


----------



## mooferz (Jul 28, 2013)

Mine's this one. Fairly simple 'cause I'm not that original. xD http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=cojgbojgabaocnoo


----------



## Zerokii (Jul 28, 2013)

I currently have the rehearse for Elvis's Viva Las Vegas for Doomsday which is supposed to be a very Las Vegas like tourist town. For my second town, Woodwisp, I have the rehearse for Apache (Jump on it). I looked off of sheet music for the former, orchestrated the second by ear.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 28, 2013)

My town tune is the pokemon center healing tune.


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 28, 2013)

The beginning of Lacie from Pandora Hearts.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 28, 2013)

Hush now quiet now

._. ......:3 /)


----------



## rosiebelle (Jul 28, 2013)

FUNKYTOWN by Lipps Inc :*


----------



## m12 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the original town tune from the Gamecube Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 28, 2013)

YOSHI!!! 

http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=ffffaoffoaofenno


----------



## ThatACfan (Jul 28, 2013)

Harry Potter hedwig's theme


----------



## Mosshead (Jul 28, 2013)

One Piece 1st opening 'We Are!'  It always cheers me up immensely hearing the hourly bell and the whistling of my town tune when the villagers are happy!


----------



## Marceline (Jul 28, 2013)

Sailor Moon Theme Song ^ ^


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lord of the Rings theme tune ^.^


----------



## EyesOfGlass2999 (Dec 20, 2015)

keybug55 said:


> Mine is a song called twisted nerve. I actually based it off of the show American Horror Story, but most people reconize it as the whistle from Kill Bill *cough*neverseenthemovie*cough*



I love that theme, do you have the notes for it so I can add it to my town? ^^


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 20, 2015)

soft kitty from the big bang theory! i made it myself!


----------



## Amaixen (Dec 20, 2015)

my town tune is from spirited away' main soundtrack, it makes me feel so nostalgic c': 
i might switch it to something Christmas themed for the holidays though!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 20, 2015)

I have the animal crossing games song by K.K. Slider called Steep Hill. I just took a simple measure from it and replicated it as my town tuuunne and it's been the same one since


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 20, 2015)

rosiebelle said:


> FUNKYTOWN by Lipps Inc :*



Same here! It seems to fit Pripyat very well.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 20, 2015)

Once upon a dream from The sleeping beauty.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 20, 2015)

Echo's TT is K.K. Song and Karma's is the Objection!~ theme from the first Ace Attorney.


----------



## coney (Dec 20, 2015)

Hotline Bling by Drake


----------



## piske (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine is the default, I keep it as it's nostalgic at this point :>


----------



## MrGameAndScotch (Dec 20, 2015)

Changed mine recently to FF's Chocobo theme. Love it.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 20, 2015)

Xenoblade chronicle "you will know our name" I love it


----------



## fenris (Dec 20, 2015)

Mine is "Beyond the Sea" by Bobby Darin.


----------



## Iris Mist (Dec 20, 2015)

I just recently changed mine to Zelda's Lullaby, to match my town flag (hyrule crest) and outfit (zelda dress)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 20, 2015)

My town tune is now Megalovania from Undertale. So if you've visited my town and had a bad time (and possibly got dunked on as well), well, now you know why.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Dec 20, 2015)

Balamb has the Hamtaro theme as it's a mostly hamster town. And Bunifrey has the music from the town of Daguerreo in Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 20, 2015)

My town tunes I did not make myself but found from different blogs :3 StarLake's tune is For The First Time In Forever from Frozen and Traverse Town's tune is a slightly sped-up version of 0:08-0:16 of Roxas' Theme from Kingdom Hearts

If you're interested in hearing the tunes themselves you can find how to make 'em here (Frozen) and here (Kingdom Hearts)!! I really love them, I love being reminded of two of my favorite things every time I hear the tunes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AkaneDeath said:


> Once upon a dream from The sleeping beauty.



Oooh that sounds so pretty to have as the tune, did you make it yourself or find it somewhere? :O Also, I'm going to visit your dream address because why not


----------



## skout (Dec 20, 2015)

My tune is the theme song of the movie Halloween


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 20, 2015)

hedwigs theme from Harry Potter i don't really know why I stuck with it it sounds kinda creepy when you open doors or hear the song the clock plays every hour


----------



## Spongeygirl14 (Dec 20, 2015)

Song of Storms from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. It's my favorite tune in the game!


----------



## thrillingprince (Dec 20, 2015)

it's the mario theme


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 20, 2015)

*Vista:* Animal Crossing Wild World/City Folk theme
*Chocolat:* Animal Crossing Wild World/City Folk 3 pm

Cycle town's tune is The Animal Crossing New Leaf Theme


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 20, 2015)

I think I got my town tune off that thread a long time ago. Its one of the Madoka Magica songs ^_^


----------



## Soraru (Dec 21, 2015)

Mine is the Clock Town theme in Majora's Mask.


----------



## frio hur (Dec 21, 2015)

dunwall has a small bit from honor for all, hyrule has ballad of the goddess.

once i reset hyrule the them will probably be drunken sailor.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Dec 21, 2015)

ellie goulding love me like you do and girls generation lion heart.


----------



## MintySky (Dec 21, 2015)

Honestly my town tune is just all random notes.


----------

